
Ask HN: Do you have any settings recommendations for Orbot as a relay? - classicsnoot
I currently have unlimited data and I&#x27;d like to contribute to the Tor community. I am going to search for answers on my own, but I trust HN and am interested in your thoughts on increasing the number of mobile devices being utilized by the Onion.
======
chatmasta
Mobile devices have low upload bandwidth and will be mostly useless as relays.

If you want to contribute, lease a server and run a relay on it.

~~~
classicsnoot
Thanks for responding. Once i am done with school i will definitely be doing
that. I'm sure this will show my ignorance, but would the low upload bandwidth
be mitigated if a certain amount of mobile devices were being utilized in
concert?

~~~
chatmasta
It depends how much download bandwidth the devices use.

